# white foam???



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey i have some type of white foam or bubbles on top of my tank what is that???


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

could be anything, i get it too, but its harmless


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Could be high phosphates and nutrients. How often do you do wc's? I would try doing daily wc's and see if that helps with it or not.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont think its anything. If you want, try a water change and see if its still there.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i think its just an obundance of little airbubble or something not too sure but i think alot of people get em


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

what do u feed your fishy's???


----------

